# Half-Life 2 key



## InTheMaking (Apr 14, 2006)

Well guess what... Somehow I overlooked the key code in the cd case! So the Key/receipt/box is in the garbage! Does anyone know anyway to get the cd key? I've been trying to play this game for 2 days now and I'm about to flip  I'm almost positive I can't get a cd key but I'll give this one last try. If all fails, I guess I'll have to buy another Half-Life 2 cd!


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

InTheMaking said:


> Well guess what... Somehow I overlooked the key code in the cd case! So the Key/receipt/box is in the garbage! Does anyone know anyway to get the cd key? I've been trying to play this game for 2 days now and I'm about to flip  I'm almost positive I can't get a cd key but I'll give this one last try. If all fails, I guess I'll have to buy another Half-Life 2 cd!


Contact Valve or MS or whoever it is and see what they say. I think a proof of purchase is needed.


----------



## kidnewbie (Mar 8, 2006)

InTheMaking said:


> Well guess what... Somehow I overlooked the key code in the cd case! So the Key/receipt/box is in the garbage! Does anyone know anyway to get the cd key? I've been trying to play this game for 2 days now and I'm about to flip  I'm almost positive I can't get a cd key but I'll give this one last try. If all fails, I guess I'll have to buy another Half-Life 2 cd!


each code can only be used once because the codes are used to signup a steam account. then only way to reuse that code is to cancel that steam account.

this means that keygens or codes given to you by others cannot be used unless if they haven't used it yet.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

well since you threw it out before installing (which i know that you can retrieve after the fact) it looks like you need to grovel to valve/ms/steam/whoever and plead your case.


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

download steam, log in to the account with the HL2 u registered for, and just download and play. The key is stuck on to your account, so no cd necessary.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Unless you don't need to have the cd to install HL2, then he is screwed. According to him from what he has typed thus far, he hasn't installed it.


----------



## kidnewbie (Mar 8, 2006)

courtlandhui said:


> download steam, log in to the account with the HL2 u registered for, and just download and play. The key is stuck on to your account, so no cd necessary.


he needs the key to get an account. sounds like he hasn't installed it yet. registration for the account is done after installation.


----------



## iLLegaL89 (Jan 27, 2005)

looks to me like some1 got there cdkey banned


----------



## courtlandhui (Oct 16, 2004)

ooohhh.. so true, um... complain to Steam? tell them u have a real copy, probably they'll give you a key...


----------



## kidnewbie (Mar 8, 2006)

courtlandhui said:


> ooohhh.. so true, um... complain to Steam? tell them u have a real copy, probably they'll give you a key...


they would probably ask him to send a proof that he has an original copy of the game.


----------

